
Ask HN: How do you secure your passwords and online financial information - imitationgame
Hi, What are the tools &#x2F; processes you all use to ensure your passwords (specially online financial ones) are secure?
======
gat3sy
I use 1Password to generate passwords with the highest character count
possible for each site.

------
highhedgehog
Bitwarden is the answer for an average user.

